# Sharing on ACS Status - Applications started after 01.July.2011



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Since ACS has launched new guidelines and new status tracking system effective of 01-Jul-2011, I thought it would be a good idea to separate ACS skills applications that were made after this date as they will have more in common than applications that were made before this date. I will start with my timeline: 

online application: 11-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
with assessor: 19-Aug-2011

My application is managed by Emily.


----------



## mjad4u (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is mine.


online application: 09-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 14-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 16-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment email: 17-Aug-2011
with assessor: 17-Aug-2011


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

mjad4u said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> online application: 09-Aug-2011
> ...


thanks Mjad. I hope others start posting here as well as it looks ACS timelines is very different before and after 01-July-2011 

thnaks again,


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

By the way, has anyone who has applied after 01-Jul-2011 had their case finalized yet?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

omarau said:


> By the way, has anyone who has applied after 01-Jul-2011 had their case finalized yet?



Hi Omar / MJad / Others

Thanks to update your timelines on the following links

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

In this site there is a tabulat format in which user timelines are mentioned. It seems more feasible for tracking and comparing timelines of different people.

I have updated my timelines there. Kindly provide your as well so we can easily track


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Mimran,
just added my details there: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
however you can not put so many details there.

its your 5th week of waiting if im not wrong. Is your status stills at "with assessor" ACS sure looks like they eat up all of the 12 weeks they said they would huh?

good luck anyways.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

omarau said:


> Hello Mimran,
> just added my details there: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> however you can not put so many details there.
> 
> ...


Hi Omarau

Thanks for adding your details. Yes we cant put much details, but its good to see on a high level tracking. Probably we can make a much more detailed sheet on our own and update on this forum. For much more detailed tracking this site would be good
Green Card Application, Green Card Status, Check Green Card Status, Green Card Tracker

Yes iam in my 5th week and 12weeks seems a long way. Anyways lets hope for the best.lane:


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

waiting waiting waiting...

has anyone had a status update recently??


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got my +ve assessment as Software Engineer (261313) yesterday.
> PIM3 - GroupA
> ...


congrats mimran on your +ve assessment. Best of luck for others in the queue


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

loadrunner said:


> Got my ACS +ive result Yesterday.
> 
> Time line:
> Online Application - 29th June
> ...


:clap2: loadrunner :clap2: 
good luck with the rest of the visa process


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

omarau said:


> congrats mimran on your +ve assessment. Best of luck for others in the queue


Thanks omarau, good luck to you as well as others


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Just got my +ve assessment letter today so far this is the quickest timeline I have seen  
here is my timeline:
online application: 11-Aug-2011
documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
documents delivered to ACS: 15-Aug-2011
documents acknowledgment email: 16-Aug-2011
with assessor: 19-Aug-2011
case finalized and PDF received: 16-Sep-2011

3 out of 4 occupations were assessed as closely relating to my nominated occupation (software engineer) totaling a 33 months.

another good piece of new is that the results seem to be valid for 24 month now instead of 12.

next step for me is sitting the IELTS next week.


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi mjad4u

can u guide me steps and docs we required to upload on online application
i am not getting and proper idea after checking check list 

means some are in online and some are in post i am not getting excetly what i have to follow

guide me 
tx





mjad4u said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> online application: 09-Aug-2011
> ...


----------



## mjad4u (Jul 9, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> hi mjad4u
> 
> can u guide me steps and docs we required to upload on online application
> i am not getting and proper idea after checking check list
> ...



Hi,

I had uploaded everything, upload as much as possible documents, there should not be any problem, in case you miss something while uploading you can send it later on, so don't worry and go ahead with online application.


Regards,
Amjad


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

1.its required to upload cv?
2. for satutory decalration of my current employer shall get decalration of my collage wha have same designation like me?
3. also i dont have salary slip of my previos employer so what i have to do shall i upload form16 or ITR copy (income tax)? 
4. all docs for upload will be ok in jpeg format?

guide me on this points


mjad4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had uploaded everything, upload as much as possible documents, there should not be any problem, in case you miss something while uploading you can send it later on, so don't worry and go ahead with online application.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiran_aus (Jul 12, 2011)

omarau said:


> Just got my +ve assessment letter today so far this is the quickest timeline I have seen
> here is my timeline:
> online application: 11-Aug-2011
> documents sent via DHL: 11-Aug-2011
> ...


Congrats Omar.. Both of us applied around same time, waiting eagerly for my result.
24 months validity is good.


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

kiran_aus said:


> Congrats Omar.. Both of us applied around same time, waiting eagerly for my result.
> 24 months validity is good.



thanks kiran, I hope you get yours soon enough, I was surprised from the speed ACS finalized my case  btw. I havent seen any applications that are taking the whole 12 weeks thing recently, so hopefully you will hear some good news soon


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

chinmay shah said:


> 1.its required to upload cv?
> 2. for satutory decalration of my current employer shall get decalration of my collage wha have same designation like me?
> 3. also i dont have salary slip of my previos employer so what i have to do shall i upload form16 or ITR copy (income tax)?
> 4. all docs for upload will be ok in jpeg format?
> ...


1. no
2. should be in higher occupation than yours.
3. cant you get a salary statement from your HR department?
4. jpeg is just fine
5. (an advice) do not send any documents that they dont ask for, check the ACS guideline's documents checklist. more documents = more processing time seems to be true formula .

best of luck


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

any other option for 
cant you get a salary statement from your HR department?

i will send form 16 or may be bank sal account stmt i f i found itts fine?


omarau said:


> 1. no
> 2. should be in higher occupation than yours.
> 3. cant you get a salary statement from your HR department?
> 4. jpeg is just fine
> ...


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi omarau

1. is their any squence i have to follow in upload docs...
2. if jpeg format is their and if i have 4 page of 1 docs then how can i send jpeg becoz somtimes order will not able to manage
3. i am planing to add last five yer IT form16 with some sal slip of current an previour employer with transcipts ,all sem markesheets,degree,exp and reliving letter,school leaving,passposr copy (all docs with notry) this is fine..means i have many docs so jpeg ok and this docs are ok

guide me

tx


omarau said:


> 1. no
> 2. should be in higher occupation than yours.
> 3. cant you get a salary statement from your HR department?
> 4. jpeg is just fine
> ...


----------

